# Gouge grinding



## niloc sreym (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the forum and am hoping that one of the more knowledgeable members can help with this. I have a number of outer canelled gouges which I would like to change to inner canell. Is this possible and what tools and jigs would you recommend?


----------



## lbj (Oct 16, 2010)

*gouge grinding*

Hey there,welcome.I too am new to this site,and new to turning.I just took a class on turning and sharping gouges with a tool jig.I can not get an edge to last more than a few minutes?.I do not have a tool jig,so I am doing it by hand on my grinder with only the tool rest it came with.Do you know how to get a lasting edge on the tools,thanks,lbj,


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

lbj said:


> Hey there,welcome.I too am new to this site,and new to turning.I just took a class on turning and sharping gouges with a tool jig.I can not get an edge to last more than a few minutes?.I do not have a tool jig,so I am doing it by hand on my grinder with only the tool rest it came with.Do you know how to get a lasting edge on the tools,thanks,lbj,


Are you grinding wet or dry? If you are using a dry stone you must be very careful so you don´t overheat the steel. It will then lose it´s tempering and it will be impossible to sharpen correctly. Also the grinding (wet or dry) is only the first step aimed to form the shape of the edge. It will result in a "raw" edge. That edge will wear down immidiatly if you use it. To sharpen the tool the edge must be honed. I´m new to this forum too, but I´m sure there is a lot of information about sharpening tools here, look around, I´m sure you will find it. Good luck!


----------

